# EEA family permit help



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello,


I have few question regarding EEA Family Permit.I am an Indian and my wife is Portuguese.
I am living with her in her house from march'13 and we got marry last week in Denmark.Our marriage is not register in Portugal yet because of documentation.We really have wish to live and work in UK.We both are not working in Portugal.We checked online about EEA family permit,but we are confused about procedure.Is there anybody who can help us.The following documents we have :-

1.Valid Schengen visa and Valid Indian Passport.
2.Marriage certificate from Denmark valid for all countries.
3.Bank statements that we have enough money.

Best Regard,
Thank you
Akash


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


akashdeep.john said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have few question regarding EEA Family Permit.I am an Indian and my wife is Portuguese.
> ...


Since you are newlywed, I would recommend to gather a few pictures (6) and create a photo album with a simply timeline.

Your spouse -the EU National- needs to draft a cover letter indicating tat you will be traveling with her to the UK.

Whilst bank statements are unnecessary, if they have both of your names then include them.

Print this form http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/vaf5.pdf and try to fill it out. If you have any question(s) just come back here.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for your answer and help. :clap2:

I still have a few questions:

Where should we make that timeline of photos? (we have plenty so that would be easy)

My spouse is also unemployed, so her Whilst bank statements with her savings might help, right?

We already fill that form on online version. We just want to make sure that when we do the appointment we have all the documents that they need to be approved. 

In the form, how many days should we say that we are going to stay in uk?

Thanks so much once more,

Akash


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


akashdeep.john said:


> Thank you so much for your answer and help. :clap2:
> 
> I still have a few questions:
> 
> ...


1) Just get a few and paste them on an A4. Write at the bottom of each picture a simple legend: India, summer 2010.

2) No, the aren't necessary.

3) Six months.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. We will do that.


----------



## Lisethfernandez (Jun 24, 2013)

Hope everything goes well, I'm currently trying to apply for the EEA family permit too from Portugal so please keep me updated on how everything goes, once again Best of Luck.
Liseth


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Lisethfernandez said:


> Hope everything goes well, I'm currently trying to apply for the EEA family permit too from Portugal so please keep me updated on how everything goes, once again Best of Luck.
> Liseth



Hello Liseth,


We are planning to apply next week if everything goes right and if we will get appointment.

So far it is very complicated,because we don't have embassy of UK in Portugal. 

I need to pay 150 Euros to apply for EEA family permit at mobile biometric clinic in Lisbon.

After everything they will send documents to Madrid.I don't know,how long it will take and i also don't know if they will approve or not.

The annoy thing is that everything is free but we are paying 150 Euros non-refundable.

I will update everything soon,

Thanks you
Akash


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is of course a British embassy in Lisbon, but they don't handle visa applications nor offer biometric services.


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> There is of course a British embassy in Lisbon, but they don't handle visa applications nor offer biometric services.



This is address and number of British embassy,


The British Embassy in Lisbon
Rua de São Bernardo 33
1249-082 Lisbon, Lisbon

+351 21 392 40 00 

We called them in morning,they answered that they don't have any answer regarding Visas,Permits or anything.They gave us another number of British embassy in Spain.We didn't call them,but we wrote and we received automatic reply that they don't reply for any queries regarding Visas or permits.So far we are confused and we are searching stuff from 1 month.Nobody giving us answers and we are stuck.

Dude,you have lot of Knowledge.Please help.

We even don't know how this thing will work.
They will give me entry clearance to enter in UK and then i will get EEA family permit in UK.

Is it Right?

This link is Mobile biometric clinic Lisbon,Please check it
https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/Content.aspx?tag=Services_Page


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All the information you require is on Portugal page of Home Office/UKBA site at 
UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Portugal

If you can travel to Madrid, where all applications will be processed, you can get everything done there. Even if you use the mobile biometric clinic in Lisbon, you don't have to pay the fee of 157.11 euro. See https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/content.aspx?tag=Services_page
You have to send off your supporting documents with biometric receipt and printed-out online application to the Consulate General in Madrid. You don't even have to pay for return courier service.


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> All the information you require is on Portugal page of Home Office/UKBA site at
> UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Portugal
> 
> If you can travel to Madrid, where all applications will be processed, you can get everything done there. Even if you use the mobile biometric clinic in Lisbon, you don't have to pay the fee of 157.11 euro. See https://www.visainfoservices.com/pages/content.aspx?tag=Services_page
> You have to send off your supporting documents with biometric receipt and printed-out online application to the Consulate General in Madrid. You don't even have to pay for return courier service.




Thanks so much for this. We just made an appointment for 12 July. 

we have:
*married certificate from Denmark (with apostile)
* birth certificate (with apostile)
* Passport
* Schengen Visa until October
* My wife portuguese ID and Passport
* Saving accounts details from my wife
* photos of us since March
* tickets that we travelled in Denmark

We need a letter from my wife that we are travelling together. Do you have a template sample of that letter?

Do we need to post the previous conversations that we had together before we met (facebook for example)

We are living together since the week we met.

How long does it usually takes to get an answer?

Thanks you so much for helping,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The letter just needs to state she is travelling to UK with you with dates, and she will be sponsoring you as non-EEA family member.
Some evidence of genuine and subsisting relationship will be useful.
Home Office site states all 19 EEA family permit applications in May were processed within 2 days, but I somehow doubt it and you should allow 1-2 weeks.


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The letter just needs to state she is travelling to UK with you with dates, and she will be sponsoring you as non-EEA family member.
> Some evidence of genuine and subsisting relationship will be useful.
> Home Office site states all 19 EEA family permit applications in May were processed within 2 days, but I somehow doubt it and you should allow 1-2 weeks.


Hello,

We just applied eea fp today.Hope everything will go well.
Thanks to jrge and joppa 

cheers,
akash


----------



## akashdeep.john (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello,

Thanks everyone for helping,specially thanks to joppa and jrge.
i got visa in 3 days,until January.


Cheers,
Akash


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

The only evidence required for an EU family permit to UK which lasts 6 months. Is proof of marriage, you applicants passport and a copy of EU citizens passport and a covering letter to explain they will move to UK to exercise treaty rights as an EU citizen and the non EU spouse will join them.

I noticed your application has been now submitted, but I wanted to make you aware that photo's and other evidence is not required.


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

PS EEA family permits are free!!! they should not have charged you only for postage are you sure its an EEA family permit application you submitted?


----------



## mandak (May 7, 2013)

Congratulations on receiving the permit... your wife has 90 days there without a requirement to work, then if you wish to stay longer she should find a job.... your family permit expires in 6 months so once she has around 3 months evidence of working (payslips) bank statements showing wages been paid in, bank statement should be in both names, also proof of accomodation in joint names also.... then she can apply for 5 year residency for you.


----------



## Mariupol07 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Bio metric*

Hi can you tell me

If you had to pay for your biometrics in Lisbon 

Hat was the process you went trough as we Hve to do te same and it looks very difficult 

Thanks


----------



## Lisethfernandez (Jun 24, 2013)

An EEA family permit is free, book the appointment, get your documents ready, you go to the interview they will get your fingerprints. All you have to pay for is sending the documents, They will enclose an envelope to return it to you. Even though i applied over a year ago, I remember I got my passport back after 1 week.

Hope it helps and good luck
Liseth


----------



## Mariupol07 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Costs*

It says the EEA family permit is free everywhere but when you fill th application out it charges you:

£56 on the online application itself.

Then the lisbo clinic will charge 150 euros on top of that.

Its looking like a £200 plus application for a Free visa without the costs to travel 500km to the lison clinic - more like £300 when we are done - 

its looking a lot cheaper to travel to UK port boarder authority and get issued with a Class A1 stamp( family permit ).

There is a embassy also in portemao but it says noting at all anywhere about a biometorc clinic - or any visa - they have a premium number to ring of course - 

which they don't answer anyway 

looking like its very costly and expansive to do - it even looks cheaper to try find a cheap flight to madrid with ryanair and go to the embassy there - but there is no information anywhere if by doing that we would ever get issued a visa of any kind 

any help would be greatly appreciated 

thanks


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

You are confusing the EEA Family Permit (valid 6 month, FREE, for coming with our partner to the UK or joing your partner) with the EEA2 Residence Card (valid 5 years, £56, your partner will have to show that he/she is using his treaty rights by working, studying, ec.). Those are different forms and you will have to provide different evidence.

Class A1 stamps are a hassle and you might end up getting detained and questioned. If possible sort out you Family Permit in advance. You can apply in any EU country for the Family Permit.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

Also as Joppa explained in post ten of this tread you don't have to pay the fee for the biometrics in Lisbon.


----------

